# To Dinan Badge or not to Dinan Badge?



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Nobody has commented on a since of resale value if the badge is on the car. I think it would hurt it.[/QUOTE]

I actually think it may help the resale value (at least having the badge even if you don't put it on prior to sale) as it essentially states that all your modifications were done by Dinan and in the prober fashion, with BMW's blessing in terms of warantee, etc.

Kevin


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

KevinM said:


> I actually think it may help the resale value (at least having the badge even if you don't put it on prior to sale) as it essentially states that all your modifications were done by Dinan and in the prober fashion, with BMW's blessing in terms of warantee, etc.
> 
> Kevin


Once again- for anyone who may read this- BMW's warranty is VOIDED by Dinan's products. Dinan simply has an agreement with BMW that Dinan will back the claim if the two compaines agree that any claim is due to a Dinan product. Dinan's parts carry a DINAN warranty which matches BMW's.

That clarification being made, BMW dealers with a Dinan relationship may be more likely to address warranty issue than other tuners. They are NOT, however obligated or in any way bound to do so.

_edit_
And by the way, this does NOT include Dinan's supercharger. Dinan will provide you a warranty to match your 4/50 from BMW, but after that, even on CPO cars, you have voided the 6yr/100k warranty on your engine and drivetrain.

Now, once again: That's not to say that a BMW dealer's service department won't cut you some slack with the Dinan S/C, but it is far from a guarantee.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

HW said:


> got a 16 back there as well? 316Ci what do y'all think?


318Ci is the best that I can do ... 

-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Malachi said:


> Nobody has commented on a since of resale value if the badge is on the car. I think it would hurt it.


Well, if that were the case, the DINAN badge can be easily removed.

-


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Now that would be stealth.... :eeps:


It would be in Europe! 

Chris


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Well, if that were the case, the DINAN badge can be easily removed. -


Are those badges that easy to take off and put back on again?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Malachi said:


> Are those badges that easy to take off and put back on again?


Go to this site:

http://www.bmwtips.com/

And scroll down to "Body styling tips" for more details.

I have also seen this badge removal done at my service department - after the tech put the badge on incorrectly. :tsk:

It did not seem like a big deal at all.

-


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

EASY...

Some would say to warm up the badge with a hair dryer first... I did not do this and had good results


Take a length of Dental Floss and work it behing the badge... work it back and forth and across... the badge will pop off

clean of the goo with you favorite goo cleaner... done


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I like the badge. It tells others that your car is not just a stock car. Similar to an AMG badge.

The clean look is nice but, mostly reserved for 528's or 530's. Lets face it. If you have a 540 you want to show it off to others not hide it. If you take off the badge's for cosmetic purposes that's fine but, if you do it to hide the fact you're drive anything less then a 540 then your as plastic as your credit cards IMHO. Same goes for ppl who put an M5 badge on a 5 series.

About resale. People generally would rather purchase a stock car in order to modify it themselves or have less headaches in the future. Modifying a car does hurt the resale value.

Does it matter if it's badged or not? No it does not unless its an AMG

About Dinans Warranty:

There is a big difference between a Warranty and Guarantee from a post I read here earlier. Dinan does give you a warranty and it's covered by Dinan dealerships. I have never heard of a non-Dinan dealership working on a Dinan car. They do not have the expertise or downloads etc., for correcting or troubleshooting the issues a Dinan car may have.

I have never once had any issues with Dinan making good on any issues my car may have had.

I have even spoken with Dinan techs and relayed the info back to my dealership and with no questions asked the dealership has re-installed Various versions of Engine software and Transmission software not to mention replacements of MAFs with no cost at all.

The fact that Dinan is established in various BMW dealerships is the reason I chose Dinan when I purchased my 2001 540 new. Try fighting with your dealership about a third party CAI that sucked water in your engine and see how much you pay to have it fixed.

IMHO to many people who dont even have a single Dinan mod whine about Dinan. It easy to jump on the band wagon when you don't have a band. (GAFL)

Bottom line is I've seen this thread to many times in various shapes and sizes. It's all about what you like!

After all you dont ask someone else how your Fiance looks to decide if your going to marry her or not  You test drive the Biatch and if it checks out you go from there. (J/K)


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

humanoid said:


> ...After all you dont ask someone else how your Fiance looks to decide if your going to marry her or not ...(J/K)...


I love that picture.

I guess I like both the badge and the 540i designation, and that is why I haven't decided. I have even thought about putting the badge on the other side, anybody seen that?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

humanoid said:


> The clean look is nice but, mostly reserved for 528's or 530's. Lets face it. If you have a 540 you want to show it off to others not hide it. If you take off the badge's for cosmetic purposes that's fine but, if you do it to hide the fact you're drive anything less then a 540 then your as plastic as your credit cards IMHO. Same goes for ppl who put an M5 badge on a 5 series.


I am certain I am in the minority, but the E39 is a 540 and the E46 is the 330. No badges. If I choose Dinan for my S/C- which is likely- I will not badge the car. I just don't like it. I was at my dealer talking to the GM about badging and he had an interesting thought- He see most cars w/o badges as the result of a collision and repaint. The body shop just didn't put it back on. I just thought that was interesting coming from a person with 22 years in the Bimmer biz.


humanoid said:


> About Dinans Warranty:
> 
> There is a big difference between a Warranty and Guarantee from a post I read here earlier. Dinan does give you a warranty and it's covered by Dinan dealerships. I have never heard of a non-Dinan dealership working on a Dinan car. They do not have the expertise or downloads etc., for correcting or troubleshooting the issues a Dinan car may have.
> 
> ...


I think you may be referencing my post about the warranty. I agree on all points and my earlier post even supports your thoughts. The reason for my post was to correct KevinM's impression that Dinan mods are warranteed by BMW- They are not. They are warranted by Dinan. In fact, if you read the July, 2002 Dinan warranty, you will not see the acronym BMW anywhere in it. My intent was not to say that one is any better than the other, but to clarify that they are different.
_edit_
Humanoid- Your car looks awesome, btw.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> I have even thought about putting the badge on the other side, anybody seen that?


 Of course, this is coming from a guy who doesn't like badges, but I think two badges are WAY too much. If you're going to do one, I say take the 540 off and replace it with the Dinan.


----------

